# Barrel break in



## jharper (Jan 30, 2019)

What are your thoughts on breaking in a barrel. I have never broken in a barrel and have always had sub moa or better. I recently bought a Christensen ridgeline .300 win mag and they have a 100 round break in procedure. I am only 12 shots into the procedure and really don't have the time to shoot clean shoot clean every few rounds. what is ya,ll's opinions on breaking in a barrel.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

higher end rifles - YES!

Academy/ Box store (sub $1K) I keep it simple


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Thereâ€™s a lot of mixed opinions on the subject. Most agree many barrels tend to shoot better after a 100rds or so. The debate is if itâ€™s worth it to shoot and clean over and over. IMHO hand lapped custom barrels donâ€™t need a break in. Or at least not as much as a factory barrel. Factory barrels arenâ€™t finished like a custom barrel and may have more imperfections. Some barrel manufacturers will tell you just shoot it and some will say break it in..... I tend to shoot and clean the first few rounds then 3 five rounds groups cleaning in between.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I didn't break in the barrel on my Ruger Precision. Shoots just as good as my buddies who did break it in. 


If you are somewhat worried, shoot 5 rounds and do a semi thorough cleaning. Rinse and repeat for 20 rounds, clean one last time and go have fun.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have done research on this load it sight it in and send it my opinion clean it when accuracy false off,be sure and run a patch through a new barrel n go


----------



## jeffbx62 (Aug 19, 2019)

jharper said:


> What are your thoughts on breaking in a barrel. I have never broken in a barrel and have always had sub moa or better. I recently bought a Christensen ridgeline .300 win mag and they have a 100 round break in procedure. I am only 12 shots into the procedure and really don't have the time to shoot clean shoot clean every few rounds. what is ya,ll's opinions on breaking in a barrel.


Not sure where the 100 shot break in comes from? I have a Christensen Carbon Classic 300 WM, and the Tech at Christensen recommended a 50 shot break in. The procedure of running brush and patch 40 times after a 3 shot sequence is slightly excessive.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

3-5 shot , clean copper from barrel. Repeat until 30 rounds are thru total. Trick is the clean to avoid damaging rifling. 100 rounds naturally lap the lands and grooves smooth. A good barrel should already be hand lapped and air gaged for quality


----------



## jharper (Jan 30, 2019)

jeffbx62 said:


> Not sure where the 100 shot break in comes from? I have a Christensen Carbon Classic 300 WM, and the Tech at Christensen recommended a 50 shot break in. The procedure of running brush and patch 40 times after a 3 shot sequence is slightly excessive.


You are right it is 50 rounds. I had to go back and check their site.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I have used...shoot 1, clean, shoot 2, clean, shoot 3, clean, until I lose count. 
For the price of a Christensen I would think they would do the break in.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Iâ€™ve never broken in a barrel. I believe itâ€™s a myth. Especially with good custom, hand lapped tubes. Iâ€™d rather just shoot it and clean when accuracy falls off.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I think the whole barrel break in started in the military where they took really rough barrels and shot/cleaned them until they were better. 

Knew a military guy who was pretty "spooky" and he said they did all manner of **** to their rifle barrels/actions, including soaking them in hot water, etc. But he was kinda superstitious so not surprising about the barrels.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Only barrel I have broken in was a Shilen 6.5 grendel for my AR. Was not recommended to do so but I thought since I spent so much on it and I wanted to build the most accurate rifle possible I would spend the time & money. Used cheap, brass cased Monarch ammo and cleaned and fired as the instructions (from the I-net) stipulated Did it help? I don't know. But it is a tack driver and it is a Shilen, known for their accuracy! 

With that said, a lot of my rifles are very accurate without going through the process. Just gotta find the right load.


----------



## 13gauge (Aug 18, 2019)

Have many rifles that shoot sub moa and none of them have had a break-in. Shoot and enjoy, clean after each range visit. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Have many rifles that shoot sub moa and none of them have had a break-in. Shoot and enjoy, clean after each range visit. Just my 2cents.


Yup. That's how I've always done it.

TH


----------

